# yankey handy man tool set



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

Ok so since my grama is moving she let me and two of my uncles have my grandfathers old tools. One of the things i got was a tool set from the 50s or 60s called the stanley handy man set. it came in a metal cabinet than is made to be hung on the wall. In the box was 2 chisels a large hand plane a block plane egg beater style drill level scratch awl hand drill framing square tri square yankey sprial screwdriver and lots of odds and ends such as drill bits
So my question is does anyone eles know what tools are surpose to be in here and just if anyone knows anything about this i tryed googling it but had very few results
Sorry i goofed up and called it yankee instead of stanley


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

We need pics. :smile:


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

ok ill try to post some pictures when i get home so probley eleven or ill just post them tommorow


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

ok the pictures are posted


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Woodworkingkid said:


> ok the pictures are posted


 
:laughing:


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

for some reasond it wouldent let me make them smaller or post them in the same post


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Woodworkingkid said:


> ok the pictures are posted


Where?












 







.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Does it look like this?












 







.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

Yes it kind of looks like that but not exactly


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Woodworkingkid said:


> Yes it kind of looks like that but not exactly


Well, that's the best I can do on short notice.












 







.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

wait did the pictures not post


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

Woodworkingkid said:


> wait did the pictures not post


 
What pictures?


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

That's strange I posted pics of the tools and now the pictures are gone


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Woodworkingkid said:


> That's strange I posted pics of the tools and now the pictures are gone


 
They were never here. :no:


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

Sorry I was able to see them posted 
See all my postes in the begining that's were I posted the pictures


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

Woodworkingkid said:


> Sorry I was able to see them posted
> See all my postes in the begining that's were I posted the pictures


 
Well, we can't.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Woodworkingkid said:


> Sorry I was able to see them posted
> See all my postes in the begining that's were I posted the pictures



This could be the reason.












 







.


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> This could be the reason.
> 
> 
> 
> .


 
Ya think we're there?


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

sorry about that i think that the size was to big or somthing


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH] ok here are the reposted pictures if they dont show up please let me know:smile:


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

i almost forgot there is a framing squar that goes in but i had it on my workbench also i am not sure if the hacksaw belongs because it was just tossed in there when my uncles and i found it


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

well does anyone know anything about this


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> Well, that's the best I can do on short notice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: Are you sure? :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Stefflus (Apr 13, 2011)

I've seen these kits in some of the Stanley Catalogues, have a look:
http://www.roseantiquetools.com/id16.html


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

It's pretty neat. I would probably clean the tools up and then hang the case on the wall for memorabilia of your grandfather.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

Ok I like the idea of hanging it up on the wall


----------

